# Honey water – this is truly an awesome tool that is available to everyone



## liift (Aug 25, 2014)

Useful properties of honey, mixed with cold waterHoney water - this is truly an awesome tool that is available to everyone. Positive impact on honey water body can not be overemphasized.? One teaspoon of honey diluted in a glass of raw water. Obtain a 30% solution of honey, the composition of which is identical to the plasma. Honey in the raw water forms a cluster connection (it structures). This increases its healing properties. Honey water absorbed by the body quickly and completely.? The effect of honey water normalizes digestion. Improves the function of all parts of the gastrointestinal tract.? Increased immunity. Tested chronic colds, bronchitis, and thins out mucus from the lungs (the natural way - through the intestines).? Pritivoparazitnoe means? Digested blockages in the intestine, soluble stool. Bowel disease occurs. Site-specific fecal stones is in the waist area. So the first time receiving honey water there are cases of increased waist. But that should not scare you. The explanation is simple: fecal stones swollen, become soft and begin to emerge from the body.? There is cleaning the entire body at the cellular level.? Increased anti-bacterial, anti-viral effect.? Normalized work colon.? honey water in the medical purposes should be drunk in the morning on an empty stomach. Glass of honey water to drink in one gulp. This is very important. Sphincter of the stomach immediately opens and fluid into the intestine, and then absorbed into the bloodstream.? Honey water wipe face. It nourishes the skin, leaving it soft, silky and soft. This natural cosmetics. The most ancient and modern at the same time.​


----------

